# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Τι μου συμβαινει; Ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση;

## Sara12345

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Αποφασισα να γραψω στο φορουμ γιατι μου συμβαινει κατι εδω και αρκετους μηνες για το οποιο νιωθω οτι χρειαζομαι βοηθεια. Ξεκινησε περυσι την ανοιξη με καποιες ταχυκαρδιες που συνοδευονταν απο ενα αισθημα ανεξηγητου φοβου. Το καλοκαιρι, κατα την διαρκεια της δουλειας μου αρχισαν να με "επισκεπτονται" συναισθηματα, σκεψεις και φοβοι που δεν μπορουσα να εξηγησω. Αισθανομουν οτι αποκοβομαι απο το περιβαλλον, οτι θα αρχισω να εχω παραισθησεις, οτι εχω κατι μεσα μου που ειναι αβασταχτο, σκεψεις μεταφυσικες, φοβος για την ιδια την υπαρξη μου, σαν μια ξαφνικη υπερεπιγνωση της ιδιας μου της υπαρξης και του τι μπορει αυτη να σημαινει. Σαν η υπαρξη μου να ειναι κατι τρομερα κακο για το οποιο φταιω η οτι θα τιμωρηθω σε καποιο μελλον, μεταθανατια ζωη......Μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το περιγραψω γι αυτο και τα γραφω ετσι σκορπια. Το φθινοπωρο ειναι μειωθει καπως αλλα εμφανιζοτανε που και που. Απο τα χριστουγεννα και μετα εχει χειροτερεψει και τις τελευταιες μερες μου συμβαινει αρκετες φορες μεσα στην ημερα. Νιωθω σαν ολα αυτα τα χρονια να κοιμομουνα και ξαφνικα να ξυπνησα μεσα σε ενα σωμα στο οποιο νιωθω φυλακισμενη, σαν να τρελαινομαι στην ιδεα του οτι υπαρχω, στην ιδεα της ατομικοτητας μου. Κοιταζω τους αλλους και σκεφτομαι οτι πως γινεται να ειμαι κατι ξεχωριστο απο αυτους....μηπως ειμαστε ολοι ενα; Ολα αυτα δεν ειναι ακριβως σκεψεις αλλα μια αισθηση την οποια εκ των υστερων προσπαθω να περιγραψω με λεξεις. Νιωθω φοβο και δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Χανω τον εαυτο μου; Τι μου συμβαινει; Εχει βιωσει καποιος κατι παρομοιο; Σας παρακαλω.....Καθε γνωμη ευπροσδεκτη...

----------


## deleted-member09062017

γεια σου σαρα...

καπως ετσι ενοιωθα πριν το 1ο μου επεισοδιο...

μπορει σε σενα να είναι απλα ανησυχιες και τιποτα παραπανω

----------


## Sara12345

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου noumac. Αν θελεις γραψε κατι παραπανω. Πως το αντιμετωπισες, τι σε βοηθησε, πως εισαι τωρα.....Ισως εχεις γραψει την ιστορια σου καπου αλλου αλλα δεν την βρηκα.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

πριν το 1ο μου επεισοδιο ειχα ακριβως τις ιδιες ανησυχιες με σενα και κυριως αυτό που ειπες ότι κοιμομουν όλα αυτά τα χρονια και ξαφνικα ξυπνησα νοιωθοντας φυλακισμένος.. όλα ειχα αποκτησει μια διαφορετικη σημασια...
ισως το λαθος μου ηταν ότι αρχισα να το ψαχνω πολύ και διαβαζα και σχετικα βιβλια...

το στορυ μου είναι παρακατω αλλα περιγραφω το επεισοδιο κυριως και όχι το πως ενοιωθα πριν
http://babis1976.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post.html

----------


## Natalia_sups

Μην φοβασαι...το ειχα κι εγω στο παρελθον και τωρα το παθαινω καποιες στιγμες λιγο αλλα δεν ειναι κατι το τρομερο...οσο το σκεφτεσαι και το αναλυεις τοσο πιο πολυ θα δυσκολευεσαι να βγεις απο αυτη τη κατασταση...δες ενα αλλο θεμα στο φορουμ που λεω σε αλλο μελος για την εμπειρια μου αμα θελεις

https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...τότητας

----------


## Sara12345

Σε ευχαριστω Natalia_sups. Διαβασα την εμπειρια σου και μου αρεσει πολυ η αισιοδοξη οπτικη σου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω καθε μερα και χειροτερα, οταν δεν τρομαζω νιωθω μια μεγαλη θλιψη και οτι δεν εχω ενεργεια να κανω τιποτα. Ειμαι αφηρημενη, ξεχναω πραγματα, δυσκολευομαι να συγκεντρωθω.....Σημερα ακυρωσα ενα σημαντικο ραντεβου για δουλεια με την δικαιολογια οτι ειμαι αρρωστη. Παντα ημουν αισιοδοξος ανθρωπος αλλα αυτον τον καιρο νιωθω λες και βρισκομαι σε ενα σκοτεινο τοπο....γιατι;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Σε ευχαριστω Natalia_sups. Διαβασα την εμπειρια σου και μου αρεσει πολυ η αισιοδοξη οπτικη σου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω καθε μερα και χειροτερα, οταν δεν τρομαζω νιωθω μια μεγαλη θλιψη και οτι δεν εχω ενεργεια να κανω τιποτα. Ειμαι αφηρημενη, ξεχναω πραγματα, δυσκολευομαι να συγκεντρωθω.....Σημερα ακυρωσα ενα σημαντικο ραντεβου για δουλεια με την δικαιολογια οτι ειμαι αρρωστη. Παντα ημουν αισιοδοξος ανθρωπος αλλα αυτον τον καιρο νιωθω λες και βρισκομαι σε ενα σκοτεινο τοπο....γιατι;


Εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο να ειναι καταθλιψη...; η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι συχνα συμπτωμα της καταθλιψης και η ολη θλιψη και η ελλειψη ενεργειας και η αφηρημαδα και ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι αρκετα συγκεκριμενες ενδειξεις...βεβαια δεν μπορω να βαλω διαγνωση σε καμια περιπτωση, μια τυχαια που λεει τη γνωμη της ειμαι, αλλα ειναι ενα ενδεχομενο...σωστα; Ξεκινα απο εκει λοιπον...προσπαθησε να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου και μην κλεινεσαι, βγες, κανε πραγματα και ας μην εχεις ορεξη...μην πεφτεις στη μαυρη τρυπα της μιζεριας και μην αφηνεις να σε καταπιει...κανε κινησεις...οποιες και αν ειναι αυτες, βαλε ενα προγραμμα και πες "σημερα θα κανω αυτα: θα κανω ενα μποτε, θα κανω κουλουρακια, θα παω για καφε με μια φιλη, θα βγαλω βολτα τον κροκοδειλο, ξερεις εσυ λολ...αυτα που θα μπορουσες να κανεις και λες μεσα σου" δε βαριεσαι μωρε; "αυτα να κανεις...και απευθυνσου σε ειδικο θα ελεγα αλλα μονο εσυ ξερεις αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα και αν αισθανεσαι οτι το θελεις...μιλα σε κοντινα σου προσωπα, απασχολησου με οτιδηποτε και μην υπεραναλυεις οσο μπορεις τα πραγματα στο μυαλο σου...ζησε τη στιγμη χωρις να παρατηρεις οτι την ζεις - αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω...

----------


## anxious4ever

ενα παιδι εδω πιο παλια ειχε ακριβως τα ιδια με σενα...οχι βεβαια μονο αυτος..απλα διαβαζοντας το μνμ σου ηταν λες κ διαβαζα τον ιδιο...απιστευτο!
αυτο το παιδι τελικα ξεκινησε ζολοφτ κ σημερα ειναι εξαιρετικα! εχει πιασει δουλεια, ειναι λειτουργικοτατος κ ολα αυτα ανηκουν στο παρελθον.
διαγνωση ηταν καταθλιψη κ στρες πολυ..
μην ανησυχεις ..δεν θα τρελλαθεις σιγουρα..απλα θελει καποια αντιμετωπιση.
πας σε καποιον ειδικο? εχεις ξεκινησει κατι?
μη το αγνοεις ομως κ παγιωθει..προσπαθησε να το δεις με εναν γιατρο ή ψυχοθεραπευτικα ή κ τα δυο μαζι.
επιπλεον αυτο το παιδι εκτος του οτι αναρωτιοταν για την υπαρξη, ειχε κ εντονη αποπραγματοποιηση-αποπροσωποποιηση.
πολυ παραξενες σκεψεις γενικα για την ανθρωπινη υπαρξη..
θα προσπαθησω να σου βρω θεμα του κ θα το παραθεσω.

----------


## anxious4ever

το βρηκα τι ειχε γραψει! κοιτα :

*λοιπον ναι αγχωθηκα τρομερα με τις εξετασεις, ναι εκανα τραγικο λαθος που εκοψα τα φαρμακα μονος μου!και αναγνωριζω οτι αυτος ο συνδιασμος ητανε οτι χειροτερο και με οδηγησε στην υποτροπη!φοβαμαι ομως φοβαμαι παρα πολυ!το μοναδικο μου συμπτωμα δεν ειναι η αποπρωσοποποιηση..(να σου θυμισω πτι εχω ιψδ)..ταυτοχρονα εχω εμμονες ιδεες σχετικα με το εγω μου..ενα πολυ περιεργο πραγμα..και τρομακτικο..δηλαδη ας πουμε κοιταω ανθρωπους γυρω μου λεω καλα αυτοι δεν φρικαρουν με την υπαρξη τους;καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο ειναι παραλογο και θελω να ειμαι ετσι οπως ημουν παλια, φυσιολογικος δλδ αλλα απλα δν μπορω!ειναι σαν υπαρξιακες εμμονες..και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο ξεκινησε απο τοτε π επαθα αποπρωσοποποιηση!φοβαμαι οτι εχω ψυχωση η τουλαχιστον λιαν συντομως θα οδηγηθω σ αυτην!δεν αντεχω αλλο υποφερω τοσα χρονια!ο γιατρος μ επιμενει ν μην ανησυχω μ οτι ειναι η ιδψ που μου τα δημιουργει ολα αυτα!!!τι να κανω;;*

----------


## Sara12345

Ναι, εχω σκεψτει το ενδεχομενο να ειναι καταθλιψη. Αλλωστε το αγχος και η καταθλιψη συνδεονται παρα πολυ. Σε ευχαριστω anxious4ever. Νομιζω το ειχα ξαναδιαβασει αυτο, εχω βρει και κανα δυο αλλους ανθρωπους σε αλλα φορουμ που περιγραφουν κατι παρομοιο. Απλα τις στιγμες που μου συμβαινει ειναι τοσο εντονο και τρομακτικο που δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι καποιος αλλος μπορει να καταλαβει τι αισθανομαι. Φυσικα η λογικη μου μου λεει οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι ετσι. Παντως ειναι πολυ βοηθητικη η ανταποκριση σας! Εχω κλεισει ραντεβου με ψυχολογο την αλλη εβδομαδα. Η ιδεα των φαρμακων με φοβιζει πολυ (παρολο που πιστευω οτι με σωστη χρηση μπορει να ειναι πολυ βοηθητικα και ισως και απαρραιτητα) γιατι δεν εχω πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στους ψυχιατρους και στο πως τα χρησιμοποιουν. Σημερα ξυπνησα πολυ ασχημα αλλα δουλευα ολη μερα και συχνα ξεχνιομουνα. Οταν ξεχνιεμαι νιωθω οτι γινομαι παλι ο εαυτος μου. Μολις το θυμαμαι νιωθω την μαυριλα και την αγωνια να με πλημυριζει.

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι, εχω σκεψτει το ενδεχομενο να ειναι καταθλιψη. Αλλωστε το αγχος και η καταθλιψη συνδεονται παρα πολυ. Σε ευχαριστω anxious4ever. Νομιζω το ειχα ξαναδιαβασει αυτο, εχω βρει και κανα δυο αλλους ανθρωπους σε αλλα φορουμ που περιγραφουν κατι παρομοιο. Απλα τις στιγμες που μου συμβαινει ειναι τοσο εντονο και τρομακτικο που δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι καποιος αλλος μπορει να καταλαβει τι αισθανομαι. Φυσικα η λογικη μου μου λεει οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι ετσι. Παντως ειναι πολυ βοηθητικη η ανταποκριση σας! Εχω κλεισει ραντεβου με ψυχολογο την αλλη εβδομαδα. Η ιδεα των φαρμακων με φοβιζει πολυ (παρολο που πιστευω οτι με σωστη χρηση μπορει να ειναι πολυ βοηθητικα και ισως και απαρραιτητα) γιατι δεν εχω πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στους ψυχιατρους και στο πως τα χρησιμοποιουν. Σημερα ξυπνησα πολυ ασχημα αλλα δουλευα ολη μερα και συχνα ξεχνιομουνα. Οταν ξεχνιεμαι νιωθω οτι γινομαι παλι ο εαυτος μου. Μολις το θυμαμαι νιωθω την μαυριλα και την αγωνια να με πλημυριζει.


σορυ που θα στο πω, αλλα τα φαρμακα ειναι το 50-60% για να ξεπερασεις κατι...και ολα τα υπολοιπα βεβαια ειναι σημαντικα αλλα ειναι 40%

----------


## Sara12345

nick190813 δεν απορριπτω τα φαρμακα γενικα απλα με τρομαζει η κακη χρηση

----------


## nick190813

> nick190813 δεν απορριπτω τα φαρμακα γενικα απλα με τρομαζει η κακη χρηση


ολους τους τρομαζει η κακη χρηση σαρα...

το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να κανεις τα εξης πραγματα εαν θες να δεις βελτιωση
1.να κανεςι ψυαχαναλυση,να δεις τι δεν παει καλα με εσενα---?25%
2.να παρεις την αγωγη-->50-60%
3.να βαλεις ευχαριστες δραστηριοτητες στην ζωη σ εαν δεν εχεις------10-25%
4.να ζητησεις στηριξη απο το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον η απο συντροφο εαν εχεις..δεν θα σ προτεινα το φιλικο--->10 %
5.να καταλαβεις απο τι προηλθε και πως.....πολλα πραγματα που γινοντουσαν εκεινη την περιοδο το πυροδοτησαν....πρεπει να τα βρεις---10%
6.θελει μεγαλη προσπαθεια και θεληση...

νομιζω οτι τα ξερεις και εσυ αυτα :p

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω πως ολοι φοβομαστετα φαρμακα..αλλα οταν μπανεις στον χορο χορευεις..
εγω οταν ξεκινησα πρωτη φορα εννοειται πως ετρεμα απο τον φοβο μου, νομιζα οτι με το που θα παρω ενα χαπι, οτι θα χασω το μυαλο μου..κατι τετοιο..
τελικα σκεφτηκα..οκ ποσο χειροτερα μπορει να με κανει ενα χαπι , απο αυτο που ειμαι ηδη...
οποτε ετσι κ πηρα το πρωτο χαπι κ μετα περιμενα, ειδα οτι τελικα δεν ενιωσα τπτ κ δεν μου εκανε καποιο κακο, περασε η μερα, ηρθε το βραδι κοιμηθηκα κ την επομενη μερα πηρα κ το δευτερο, παλι ειδα οτι δεν μου εκανε καποιο κακο, οποτε ετσι κ πορευτηκα..σιγα σιγα..κ τελικα ..ηταν σωστη κινηση να ξεκινησω..σε 30 μερες ημουν περδικι.
μιλαω παντα για αντικαταθλιπτικο που ηρεμει κ το στρες κ οχι για κατι αλλο.
βεβαια συνοδευτικα μου ειχε δωσει κ ζαναξ μαζι με αυτο..το οποιο κ εκοψα στις 30 μερες..
οποτε νομιζω οτι ολοι καπως ετσι ξεκιναμε...δεν παθαινεις παντως κατι.
τοσα ατομα ειμαστε εδω που παιρνουμε..κ καλο μας εκανε..κακο δεν μας εκανε σιγουρα.
οποτε τι να φοβηθεις?

----------


## Sara12345

Φοβαμαι οτι θα μπω σε μια διαδικασια απο την οποια μετα δεν θα μπορω να βγω. Εσυ τωρα συνεχιζεις να τα παιρνεις;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αγαπητη θεματοθετρια σου εχω κακα/καλα νεα...το κακο ειναι οτι επαθα κι εγω το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα...ειμαι πραγματικα χαλια. Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εισαι μονη :P 
Καταλαβαινω τον φοβο σου αλλα αν ειχα τα μεσα που εχεις δεν θα δισταζα πλεον να απευθυνθω σε ειδικο η να παρω φαρμακα. Εγω ειμαι στο εξωτερικο και δεν αισθανομαι καθολου καλα με την ιδεα να παω σε ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο με τον οποιο δεν μιλαμε την ιδια μητρικη γλωσσα, δεν ξερω καλα καλα αν καλυπτουν το κοστος των φαρμακων, νομιζω οχι συν το οτι δεν εχω και κανεναν εδω για στηριξη, το περναω ολομοναχη ολο το λουκι :/ 
Εσυ μπορεις ομως να κανεις ολα οσα χρειαζεσαι για να βοηθηθεις...πανε σε ειδικο, περνα χρονο με κοντινα σου προσωπα, βρες αφορμες να ξεσκασετε με παρεα, κανε οτι περναει απο το χερι σου αφου μπορεις, τουλαχιστον δεν εισαι παγιδευμενη, εχεις καθε ελευθερια να δρασεις για το καλο σου...καντο λοιπον.

----------


## Sara12345

Natalia_sups λυπαμαι πολυ που το ακουω....Μηπως διαβαζοντας το θεμα μου επηρεαστηκες και γι αυτο σου εμφανιστηκε τωρα; Εκει που εισαι δεν εχεις καποιον που να τον νιωθεις κοντα σου για του μιλησεις; Εγω εχω κλεισει ραντεβου με ψυχολογο και μεχρι τοτε κανω υπομονη και αυτοπαρατηρηση. Παντως αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι ειναι λες και το συναισθημα του φοβου να ειναι αυτο που προηγειται και μετα το μυαλο να "εφευρισκει" διαφορες ακραιες σκεψεις για να το συντηρει. Θα σου ελεγα να μου στειλεις μηνυμα αν θελεις να μιλησουμε αλλα ειμαι καινουργια και δεν γινεται. Οτι θελεις γραψε εδω παντως, θα ειμαι μεσα.

----------


## Sara12345

Ακουλουθησε τις συμβουλες που μου εδωσες, δες μια ταινιουλα, κανε κατι που μπορει εστω και λιγο να σε χαλαρωσει. Εχεις την δυνατοτητς να βρεις καποιον να κανεις συνεδριες μεσω σκαιπ? Εχω την εντυπωση οτι γινεται.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δυστυχως οχι δεν εχω καποιον να "ακουμπησω" εδω περα...και μου λειπει και η κοντινη ανθρωπινη επαφη πολυ, η αγκαλια, η οικεια κουβεντα, τετοια πραγματα. Αυτο συν το οτι εχω παρα μα παρα πολυ στρες στη δουλεια και στη ζωη μου γενικα εδω, συν το οτι ολα μου τα σχεδια εδω πανε στραβα και με πιανει ασχημα το υπαρξιακο τυπου που παω τι κανω κλπ...παντως οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν επηρεαστηκα απο το θεμα σου, συμπτωση ειναι που το επαθα τωρα...μαζευω μαζευω εδω και καιρο στρες και δυσκολιες μεσα μου χωρις διεξοδο, καποιον να μιλησω δηλαδη, να ξεσκασω, καπου να παω και κατι να κανω περα απο τις απειρες υποχρεωσεις μου, δεν τα καταφερνω και πολυ καλα κι ολας ε και καπου η σταγονα ξεχυλισε το ποτηρι και δεν αντεξε ο ψυχισμος μου την πιεση παροτι ειχα τον ελεγχο για καιρο και το επαθα παλι. Αυτη τη φορα συναισθημα φοβου δεν εχω ειναι η αληθεια...απλα νιωθω συνθλιμμενη απο τη καθημερινοτητα μου. Ταινιουλες βλεπω, ακουω μουσικη αλλα δεν το ευχαριστιεμαι ουτε αυτο πια, με αγχωνει οτι το κανω γιατι σκεφτομαι μεσα μου "πρεπει να δουλευεις για τους στοχους σου τωρα, να δουλευεις να δουλευεις να δουλευεις, και τι κανεις; χρονοτριβεις... Και μου βγαινει ξινο.
Αυτο με τις σκαιπ συνεδριες δεν το σκεφτηκα, δικιο εχεις. Δεν γινεται να συνταγογραφησω φαρμακα ετσι αλλα ισως οι συνεδροες βοηθουσαν...το μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν αντεξα και αφησα την μια πολυ ψυχοφθορα δουλεια μου. Δηλαδη ειπα οτι θα σταματησω με το τελος του μηνα. Και το οικονομικο ειναι ενα τεραστιο προβλημα για εμενα γιατι χωρις γλωσσα δε παιζει να βρω αλλη δουλεια...και δε μπορω να κοιμηθω κι ολας απο την υπερενταση και το αγχος και τη μιζερια, ξαγρυπνω, με τρεις ωρες υπνου ειμαι καθε μια απο τις τρεις τελευταιες μερες...τεσπα σου εκανα τη καρδια περιβολι :P
Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα υποστηρικτικα σου λογια παντως και χαιρομαι πολυ που εκανες το πρωτο βημα να μιλησεις με ειδικο. Το οτι κανεις υπομονη ειναι καλο...την αυτοπαρατηρηση προσπαθησε να την περιορισεις αν μπορεις, εμενα τουλαχιστον και σε οποιον παθαινει αποπροσωποποιηση δεν κανει καλο. Εκτος αν εννοεις το να παρατηρεις ποτε πας να βουλιαξεις σε αυτη την αισθηση αποξενωσης απο τον κοσμο που μοιαζει ψευτικος και αποσπας τη προσοχη σου με κατι αλλο...αυτο ισως βοηθαει ναι. Και εσυ οτι θελεις να μου πεις/ρωτησεις εννοειται εδω ειμαι :) Ευχομαι να πανε καλα οι συνεδριες σου και να βρεις σιγα σιγα τον εαυτο σου :)

----------


## Sara12345

Δεν μου εκανες την καρδια περιβολι (οχι περισσοτερο απο οσο ειναι δηλαδη :Ρ). Ακουγεται σαν να ζοριζεσαι πολυ. Λογικο δεν ειναι να πιεζεσαι απο μια τετοια καθημερινοτητα χωρις μαλιστα να παιρνεις ανατροφοδοτηση απο καπου; Μου ακουγεται οτι εισαι πολυ αυστηρη με τον εαυτο σου που εμενα προσωπικα, μονο και μονο απο τον τροπο που γραφεις, μου μοιαζεις για ανθρωπος με πολλες ποιοτητες που σιγουρα του αξιζει η ηρεμια και η φροντιδα (και σε ποιον δεν αξιζει αλλωστε;)

----------

